# Calendar of Forum Meets 2017



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2017)

All dates are Saturdays, unless otherwise specified 

April 8th - Southampton

May 13th - London

June 10th - Glasgow

July 15th - Manchester - cancelled

September 16th - Birmingham


----------



## Steff (Mar 19, 2017)

Excellent I spot London meet is may this time around that's cool my dad would of been here on the usual date of April's one


----------



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2017)

Steff said:


> Excellent I spot London meet is may this time around that's cool my dad would of been here on the usual date of April's one


Yes, I changed to May as Easter is in the middle of April and my half marathon is 23rd April, so wanted a lazy day before that


----------



## Steff (Mar 19, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Yes, I changed to May as Easter is in the middle of April and my half marathon is 23rd April, so wanted a lazy day before that


Ah that's more then a good reason for a re-shuffle in my eyes lol x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 19, 2017)

It's a shame I don't still live in Southampton  I'm going to try and make one of the London dates.


----------



## Lindarose (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm now going to book my tickets for London in May


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 19, 2017)

Southampton sounds good to me and possibly London too.


----------



## Robin (Mar 19, 2017)

pottersusan said:


> Southampton sounds good to me and possibly London too.


Oh good, I'm hoping to make Southampton.


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 19, 2017)

See you in London, hopefully May and November.


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 19, 2017)

Robin said:


> Oh good, I'm hoping to make Southampton.


It'll be good to meet up again.


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 19, 2017)

Bugger! Probably wont be at the May meet as its the same day I do the moonwalk.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 19, 2017)

Hope to see some of you in Glasgow


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Mar 19, 2017)

I shall definitely be at the Southampton one  .... i may also try for the May London one as well but shall see nearer the time


----------



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Bugger! Probably wont be at the May meet as its the same day I do the moonwalk.


Aw Stitch, that will be a real shame  Hope you will be able to make another one


----------



## Steff (Mar 19, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Bugger! Probably wont be at the May meet as its the same day I do the moonwalk.


Ah will have to wait till November to meet you hopefully x


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 19, 2017)

Steff said:


> Ah will have to wait till November to meet you hopefully x


I'll be at the November one. X


----------



## Steff (Mar 19, 2017)

3 London teams at home the day of the 13th so hold onto your hats and needles if travelling from afar  

One game being Tottenham man u so could be noel Gallagher types all over hehe


----------



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2017)

Steff said:


> 3 London teams at home the day of the 13th so hold onto your hats and needles if travelling from afar
> 
> One game being Tottenham man u so could be noel Gallagher types all over hehe


Trouble with London is there's always so much going on it's hard to pick a 'quiet' day!  A bit easier picking the Southampton date - they are away to West Brom


----------



## Steff (Mar 19, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Trouble with London is there's always so much going on it's hard to pick a 'quiet' day!  A bit easier picking the Southampton date - they are away to West Brom


Your spot on there Alan.


----------



## Mark T (Mar 19, 2017)

You will certainly see us in November, but currently the journey planner shows the train line is open on that weekend in May too.  So possible we will be there for that one too!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 19, 2017)

Looks like it will be November for me


----------



## sean penguin (Mar 20, 2017)

none in wales?


----------



## Steff (Mar 20, 2017)

Sean.
Some members in the past have also got together and done there own meet to .


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 20, 2017)

You can stick my name down for Glasgow. Can you make sure the venue is wheelchair/light mobility scooter friendly, including any outside steps?



Hazel said:


> Hope to see some of you in Glasgow


Me, me , me.  You'll still come despite that, won't you Hazel?


----------



## Hazel (Mar 20, 2017)

Mike there is a small lift for disabled access from street level straight into the venue


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 21, 2017)

If the lift is big enough for, say, four people, then I can get in it.. I can't fold down, but my zippy little scooter can


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> If the lift is big enough for, say, four people, then I can get in it.. I can't fold down, but my zippy little scooter can


Mike, I seem to remember the lift wasn't available last year because we had hoped that Ally would be able to use it, but she ended up needing to struggle up the steps  She had similar difficulties at her hotel (Premier Inn) where the lift wasn't working     

If anyone is aware of a good, central venue with good access for people with mobility problems, please let me know. The Counting House is a good venue from the point of view of being easy to find, but it does get incredibly busy, so it might be an idea to start thinking of somewhere quieter, if possible


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 21, 2017)

I've added these to the calendar on the T1 Resources website. When venues etc are confirmed, if someone PMs me I can include those details too. 

https://www.t1resources.uk/calendar/


----------



## Pine Marten (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks, Northerner - I've pencilled in both London dates and hope to be at one or the other  ...I really enjoyed the one last year


----------



## gail1 (Mar 23, 2017)

i will be at the london ones looking forward to seeing you all


----------



## Northerner (Mar 23, 2017)

gail1 said:


> i will be at the london ones looking forward to seeing you all


Hurrah!


----------



## Lindarose (Mar 23, 2017)

Be good to see you there Gail


----------



## PhoebeC (Mar 24, 2017)

I am coming to the Manchester one this year!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 24, 2017)

PhoebeC said:


> I am coming to the Manchester one this year!


Hurrah!


----------



## Steff (Mar 24, 2017)

Alan does DizzyDi know the dates of the meets just I know she dont come on here often now


----------



## PhoebeC (Mar 24, 2017)

I may ask my friend along too. She's type 2 and has other conditions too so it depends if she's well enough as well as free x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 24, 2017)

Steff said:


> Alan does DizzyDi know the dates of the meets just I know she dont come on here often now


I'll let her know on FB Steff 



PhoebeC said:


> I may ask my friend along too. She's type 2 and has other conditions too so it depends if she's well enough as well as free x


Yes, of course @PhoebeC, please do


----------



## Carolg (Mar 25, 2017)

Glasgow for me.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 26, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Mike, I seem to remember the lift wasn't available last year because we had hoped that Ally would be able to use it, but she ended up needing to struggle up the steps  She had similar difficulties at her hotel (Premier Inn) where the lift wasn't working
> 
> If anyone is aware of a good, central venue with good access for people with mobility problems, please let me know. The Counting House is a good venue from the point of view of being easy to find, but it does get incredibly busy, so it might be an idea to start thinking of somewhere quieter, if possible


You'd be hard pressed to find anywhere quieter in the George Square area. There is a Wetherspoons right at the front of Queen Street station, the Camperdown Place which has step free access - but then, so does the Counting House according to the website.

It's worth taking a look at the Sir John Moore on Argyle St a short stroll from Central Station - a block away (Glasgow is built like New York, on a grid). It's big and spacious, again boasting step free access. Its likely to be quieter than the others, because it's more of a business district.

I'm guessing most folk will come into Central Station, but if you come into Queen street it's only a ten minute no traffic walk, or there's a shuttle bus between the two main stations that often takes longer than walking it.

And for carbophobics, Wetherspoons now do a Quinoa salad.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 26, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> You'd be hard pressed to find anywhere quieter in the George Square area. There is a Wetherspoons right at the front of Queen Street station, the Camperdown Place which has step free access - but then, so does the Counting House according to the website.
> 
> It's worth taking a look at the Sir John Moore on Argyle St a short stroll from Central Station - a block away (Glasgow is built like New York, on a grid). It's big and spacious, again boasting step free access. Its likely to be quieter than the others, because it's more of a business district.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a good alternative Mike, I'll take a look  The Counting House was heaving last year! As you say, Glasgow is an easy city to navigate, I really like the place  I'd highly recommend 'The Heart of Glasgow' by Jack House to anyone wanting to know the history of the city - I found it fascinating, especially as I usually stay in the old Merchant's Quarter


----------



## Carolg (Mar 26, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> You'd be hard pressed to find anywhere quieter in the George Square area. There is a Wetherspoons right at the front of Queen Street station, the Camperdown Place which has step free access - but then, so does the Counting House according to the website.
> 
> It's worth taking a look at the Sir John Moore on Argyle St a short stroll from Central Station - a block away (Glasgow is built like New York, on a grid). It's big and spacious, again boasting step free access. Its likely to be quieter than the others, because it's more of a business district.
> 
> ...


Hi mikey. I will come by bus to Buchanan street, but most places will only be a wee hike from there, or I will start a slush fund for a taxi


----------



## Grannylorraine (Mar 27, 2017)

I will be coming to the London one in May,  looking forward to it.


----------



## Steff (Mar 27, 2017)

It will be great to meet new faces


----------



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2017)

Grannylorraine said:


> I will be coming to the London one in May,  looking forward to it.


Excellent!


----------



## Carolg (Apr 2, 2017)

Hazel said:


> Hope to see some of you in Glasgow


Hope to be there hazel


----------



## Mark T (Apr 12, 2017)

TfL will you behave!

First the 13th May was free of line closures, then the whole line was shut.  Checked again today and the line is fully open again.

I probably won't know for certain if we are coming until a couple of days before.  One of my friends relations made the mistake of using the bus replacement service recently and what was a 1 hour journey apparently took them 3 .


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 13, 2017)

Mark T said:


> TfL will you behave!
> 
> First the 13th May was free of line closures, then the whole line was shut.  Checked again today and the line is fully open again.
> 
> I probably won't know for certain if we are coming until a couple of days before.  One of my friends relations made the mistake of using the bus replacement service recently and what was a 1 hour journey apparently took them 3 .


Would you like me to check anything for you as I work for TfL?!


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 13, 2017)

If you can check the 22nd April from Harold Wood to Ally Pally that would be great lol.  I am hoping there will not be any issues on C2C line for the meet.


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 13, 2017)

Grannylorraine said:


> If you can check the 22nd April from Harold Wood to Ally Pally that would be great lol.  I am hoping there will not be any issues on C2C line for the meet.


22nd is ok for the journey you want to do Granny Lorraine. 2 changes and should take you about 1 hour 15 mins.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 13, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> 22nd is ok for the journey you want to do Granny Lorraine. 2 changes and should take you about 1 hour 15 mins.


Thank you.


----------



## Mark T (Apr 13, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Would you like me to check anything for you as I work for TfL?!


We usually board on at Shenfield.  Looks like TfL rail is not present that day, but Greater Anglia services are OK.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 18, 2017)

Manchester for me - all being well Alan I'll do my best to be there - look forward to meeting everyone and to put faces to names. x
WL


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Manchester for me - all being well Alan I'll do my best to be there - look forward to meeting everyone and to put faces to names. x
> WL


It will be lovely to meet you


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 18, 2017)

Northerner said:


> It will be lovely to meet you


Likewise Alan x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 18, 2017)

@Ditto. Will you be able to make it to the Manchester meet on 15 July? Hope you can  - will be lovely to meet you x
WL


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 18, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Mike - I use Journey Care Assistance - this is a free service for those who need assistance on train journey's  - they will carry your case/s  - scooter or wheelchair if necessary & will escort you to wherever you need to go  - via lift or stairs  - provided they are given at least 24hrs notice or more they will meet you at your train coach number  - they also use small passenger trucks to transport you to the stations main reception area. Im not sure if this applies to all stations but worth asking when & if you ring them - when booking they will ask for your travelling details  - ie destination - times & your train coach number so have them to hand. I usually speak with the train manager or one of the staff on the train to ask them to make sure that Journey Care Assistance will be there to meet me & to help me off the train
> Unless their telephone number has changed since I last used them  - Journey Care assistance tel number is :- 08457 44 33 66
> Hope this is helpful.
> WL


For the trip to Glasgow, I'll be using a taxi -there and back in a day. Yes, it's expensive but it's worth it just to meet you lot.

 When using the train I use Virgin's care service, which is excellent.


----------



## Davo (Apr 19, 2017)

Forgive my ignorance but I have never heard of these events before. Can someone please explain what happens at them. Thanks


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 19, 2017)

Davo said:


> Forgive my ignorance but I have never heard of these events before. Can someone please explain what happens at them. Thanks


Basically they're just informal social gatherings; arrive when you like, leave when you like, and in the interim enjoy talking to other people who understand where you're at.


----------



## Davo (Apr 20, 2017)

robert@fm said:


> Basically they're just informal social gatherings; arrive when you like, leave when you like, and in the interim enjoy talking to other people who understand where you're at.


Thanks for that


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 25, 2017)

I


wirralass said:


> Can you pm me the telephone number for Virgins care service please Mike  - that is when you have a spare minute, thanks.
> WL


I don't know to be perfectly honest. It's bookable online, but I just ring their main number then say I need assistance, then they give me the number to ring. For some reason they don't list it on their website. If they tell me to go online, I just say I've got no means of doing that. Despite all that, they are surprisingly helpful when you do get through


----------



## Ditto (Apr 27, 2017)

WirralLass said there was a Manchester meet? I can't find the thread!


----------



## Robin (Apr 27, 2017)

Ditto said:


> WirralLass said there was a Manchester meet? I can't find the thread!


It's on the first post of this thread, in the general list. ( July15th) I don't expect there will be a specific thread for it til nearer the time.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 27, 2017)

Robin said:


> It's on the first post of this thread, in the general list. ( July15th) I don't expect there will be a specific thread for it til nearer the time.


Thank you. I can't see for looking!


----------



## eggyg (May 17, 2017)

I will be at Glasgow again. Enjoyed meeting everyone last year. It will be tinged with sadness as Alison won't be there this time. @Carolg are you going again?


----------



## Carolg (May 18, 2017)

eggyg said:


> I will be at Glasgow again. Enjoyed meeting everyone last year. It will be tinged with sadness as Alison won't be there this time. @Carolg are you going again?


Yes Elaine. I will be there, and I agree about sadness with Alison not being there.


----------



## eggyg (May 18, 2017)

Carolg said:


> Yes Elaine. I will be there, and I agree about sadness with Alison not being there.


Oh that's great Carol, I will book my train ticket as soon as. Hope you're well, take care. X


----------



## Carolg (May 19, 2017)

eggyg said:


> Oh that's great Carol, I will book my train ticket as soon as. Hope you're well, take care. X


Great stuff. Got a stinking cold, but could be worse.cu there


----------



## SerialLurker (May 26, 2017)

I'm hoping to get to the Birmingham meet in September, I've put it in my diary. As long as it doesn't clash with Beaver/Cub/rugby/band commitments I should be fine - my kids have a better social life than I do!


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2017)

SerialLurker said:


> I'm hoping to get to the Birmingham meet in September, I've put it in my diary. As long as it doesn't clash with Beaver/Cub/rugby/band commitments I should be fine - my kids have a better social life than I do!


Birmingham is always very popular, you'll be most welcome  Send the kids out to work or something


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi Northie  - do you have a venue yet for the Manchester meet? Need to know which Manc. Station to get train to before booking. Thanks in advance x
WL


----------



## Northerner (Jun 4, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Hi Northie  - do you have a venue yet for the Manchester meet? Need to know which Manc. Station to get train to before booking. Thanks in advance x
> WL


Yes, it will be The Waterhouse, which is our regular venue in Manchester  It's very near to the Town Hall and easy to find


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 4, 2017)

Thank you  - the 15 July can't come soon enough - really looking forward to meeting all who can make it x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 5, 2017)

@Northerner - HELP please, sorry for using this thread Alan but I have a problem logging on to DUK ..atm I'm using my mobile to post to you.
As soon as I tap on •log in• (using my Tablet) a message appears: Diabetes Uk - ERROR. When i type in my name - it says my name could not be found or it says someone else has that name. Any idea how i can get round this please.
WL


----------



## Northerner (Jun 5, 2017)

wirralass said:


> @Northerner - HELP please, sorry for using this thread Alan but I have a problem logging on to DUK ..atm I'm using my mobile to post to you.
> As soon as I tap on •log in• (using my Tablet) a message appears: Diabetes Uk - ERROR. When i type in my name - it says my name could not be found or it says someone else has that name. Any idea how i can get round this please.
> WL


Hi Jackie, I'm sorry I can't imagine what the problem is. Are you able to access the site without logging in i.e. read posts?


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 5, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Hi Jackie, I'm sorry I can't imagine what the problem is. Are you able to access the site without logging in i.e. read posts?


I don't know what the problem was Alan - I tapped here & there  - swore a couple of times  - almost threw my flippin Tablet but decided against  - then the whole problem disappeared  - still no idea what the problem was.  Strange. But I'm logged in now thank goodness. Daren't log off in case it happens again. Bizarre. So sorry to have troubled you with my troubles, panicked I think, can't do without the forum, rely upon it  - will try not to do it again too often! thanks again Alan x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 9, 2017)

Can anyone tell me please which is the nearest train station to The Waterhouse or Town Hall, Manchester? 
WL


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 9, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Can anyone tell me please which is the nearest train station to The Waterhouse or Town Hall, Manchester?
> WL



Last time I went to Piccadilly and it was around a 12-15 minute walk.  Oxford Road is a bit nearer but not much (google is saying 10-12 minutes walk from there) - just bang them in google maps for directions.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 9, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> Last time I went to Piccadilly and it was around a 12-15 minute walk.  Oxford Road is a bit nearer but not much (google is saying 10-12 minutes walk from there) - just bang them in google maps for directions.


Thanks Matt  - now I know which station to go to I can now buy my ticket  - see you there if you're going x
WL


----------



## Anna1 (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi,
New to the forum - would like to come to the London meet and meet everyone but not sure how you find out time and location?
Thanks
Anna


----------



## Flower (Jun 25, 2017)

Hello Anna

The dates of the forum meet ups are on the first thread of this post page 1. The next London meet up is down as 11th November, Northerner puts up the details for the pub and time nearer the date. I hope you can make it along to one.


----------



## Steff (Jun 25, 2017)

Anna1 said:


> Hi,
> New to the forum - would like to come to the London meet and meet everyone but not sure how you find out time and location?
> Thanks
> Anna


Be lovely to meet you in November these meets are brilliant


----------



## Anna1 (Jun 25, 2017)

Sounds great -  in my diary


----------

